# Shooter got him a cobe today



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Will let him give the details but he called to say one word....*C O B I A* Good going buddy, looking foward to the pics.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

awesome job shooter... just let me when the fish fried?   I'm bring the booze....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Good deal Steve!*

Get some pics up. Just think, it was from a real boat. Not one of them TOY things. LMAO .....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OK Shooter, where's the report and pics? Ya passed out from them fillets already?????


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

What a great day of being on the water, started out kind of slow but by the mid morning things started to pick up a bit. Had a few runs but nothing to the boat till the reel went Zinggggggg and off she went at full boar towards a sail boat under power. When I felt she was on good I put it to her *mostly worried it was going under the sail boat* 5 seconds later she busted water like someone had dumped in a 55 gal barrell. She busted water I know less than 30 yards from the sail boat, I would have loved to had a pic of the splash and the poor womans face on the sail boat that was watchen me.  *bet she wet herself* it was only 40" long but a hail of a fight.
Got lots of practice fighting them big rays the rest of the day, that big ol Penn rod and my Shimano,,Tekota reel puts it to even them big ol rays.
Now the sad news, somewhere between taking the pics and getting them to the puter either some evil force ate them or I am a bigger puter dummy than even I thought  
But the summer is still with us and my wifes boss said "Lets do this again as soon as we can"  so theres still hope.
If yall want, I will take pics of me cooking and eatting Cobe  
I am workn on him to sneak yall on the boat as maybe a deck hand or bait boy *told him I know some real good Masterbaiters*  
Thanks guys and lets go fishn


----------



## mr Ling (Jun 3, 2005)

*cobia*

where did you catch your cobe ? i was in the bay yesterday all day not far from cbbt and we did not see a cobe we try every thing chum,live bait cut bait ,but we catch lots of sharks and ray


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Screw the pics*



Shooter said:


> If yall want, I will take pics of me cooking and eatting Cobe


*but a invite to the cookout for us all would have been nice.   .....Tightlines*


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well I guess it aint no secret but we been catchn them between grandview and buckroe, caught some on eel and cut bait.
Hat Im gonna be a bit busy this week tryn to get ready for the family trip to OBX startn Friday till Tuesday and anyone headed down there call me and I am sure I will have some of that cobe to cook up while down there.
Let me know whos comming down for a few cold ones and cooked up cobe so I know how much beer and cobe to bring with me.


----------

